# Free Horse on Craigslist



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I suspect the ad below is a comment on "free horses" rather than an actual ad, but it showed up today in the Salem Oregon Craigslist. Sigh. 

free horse (craigslist)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-31, 3:50PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I've owned this horse for years and years. This horse was always there when I wanted to ride and gave us love and affection. Now this horse is old and needs special care and I can't ride the horse anymore. So I would like for someone to come and take this horse off my hands so I don't have to pay for his care anymore or make a hard decision to put it down. I want someone to give it a retirement home, special care and then be responsible for the last decision to be made about this horse. I want to have the money/space/time to get another horse that is young and rideable. Thank you.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I think you're right.


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

Yes, I see so many on our CL that are in need of special care in old age or some problem where they can't be used..I think this was a comment on those cases they've seen..Someone can't afford the expence & figure someone will have a heart..One a week ago was a lovely 5 yr. old that couldn't be ridden plus had to be special care because he couldn't sweat...Don't think the owner had counted the yrs. of care he needed as a 5 yr. old..There isn't a lot of "reality" in taking the job. GrannieD


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think you're right too. Posts like those (please take my old sick horse, he's 30 and has lived here for 29 years...) make the hair stand up on my neck and I fervently hope that karma takes a big ol' bite of the owner's ... butt.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I have one of those horses. He couldn't barrel race quite as fast as they wanted him to anymore. They had raised him from a baby, used him as a stud, gelded him at NINE, and then when the lady and her kids wanted more GO GO GO horses, they got rid of him. After having him for SIXTEEN years. how can you part with a horse you've had for 16 years? I don't get it...and he is such a love, a been there done that, never kick buck bite or fight beautiful bay paint gelding. Anyhow I've had him for five years now and he's here til he dies.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think it is a pointed criticism of people who want their horse to have an excellent forever home, bit don't want that badly enough to provide it themselves. Passing off their responsibility.


----------

